# Stick with what I have or pop for a new?



## Corins (Mar 27, 2011)

Currently I have a 2007 Arctic Cat 400 with a 48" plow, my driveway is about 75' long and 20' wide, from my garage down past the house is probably 50' so I have to push everything down that far before putting it onto the lawn. Biggest issue I have with the AC is that I find it to be a little underpowered for the amount of snow we get. Currently we have about 8' of snow so far this year, and supposed to snow all week, and my driveway drifts snow in like crazy, guy across the street could have no snow and I could have 2' drifts.

I was thinking of going with a Can Am Outlander 800 XT with a 60" plow. Just looking for some opinions before I decide.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Do it. Can ams are monsters


----------



## Corins (Mar 27, 2011)

Alright so the Can Am is out, went to the dealer to check on price and they aren't getting any 800R, and I was quoted $2000 above MSRP for a Outlander 1000 XT before taxes. My next day off I'm going to drop by the Polaris dealer to check on a Sportsman 850 XP, the Polaris dealer also sells Arctic Cat and has a 2010 700 LTD and 2 2011 700 LTD's still in the crates, so I'd venture to guess I'll end up with a bigger AC or a Polaris.


----------



## Tsckey (Sep 27, 2011)

You should be fine with either of those. I plow with a King Quad 500axi pushing a 60" American Eagle blade. My gravel driveway is about 600' winding through heavily forested property. Although I occasionally run out of traction, I have never run out of power.


----------



## Corins (Mar 27, 2011)

Went to my Polaris dealer the other day, small deal on top of the incentives and going to give me a deal on the plow/mount. He is figuring about 2 weeks till they arrive, but he has 4 Sportsman 850XP EPS coming in, going to be plowing with that next year.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Probably cheaper to hire a professional snow contractor for the season....


----------



## Corins (Mar 27, 2011)

In the bigger picture it probably isn't, this past year was $1200 for the winter for a contractor snow clearing and the price has went up every year for the last 5 years. I can use the quad for more then just snow clearing, plus after 6-7 years I could still be using the quad or have spent just as much in professional snow clearing.

I had considered just getting a contractor to snow clear for me, however with current price and time it takes for them to get around to clear it, its better for me to do it myself. The family across the street from me uses a contractor, if we get a big snow fall they usually end up shoveling enough to get their vehicle out while waiting for the contractor to show up, that or they are running the snow over for hours and hours waiting. If I work the graveyard shift and have to wake up at 9am to move my truck because they don't know what time they will arrive to snow clear, I'm not going to be a happy camper. Thumbs Up


----------



## Tsckey (Sep 27, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1470872 said:


> Probably cheaper to hire a professional snow contractor for the season....


True, but that's not nearly as much fun, and most snow contractors won't let you take them out on the trail to scare yourself silly when they're not plowing.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

Not to be rude BUT............................... I have pushed snow (commercially and personally) with a Honda 350es(with stock tires) with a Moose County Plow and done driveways, laneways, parking lots, etc............ with NO ISSUES !!!! Plows incrediably well !!! Drifts, large amounts,etc....done it all !!
Then I decide to UPGRADE my quad (sold my 350es to my Dad).hmmmmmm what to buy ????? Got a '08 Honda 420es ............and LOVE IT !!! Pushes snow like a monster !! Got a Moose County Plow for that too !!!! The small physical size of both machines is what I like !! Easy to get around stuff and still powerful enough to push decent size amounts of snow !! 
Dad helps when I am booked up and together we have done negelected acreages (not plowed for a few snow falls and crusted up)...we have pushed sooooo much snow its crazy. More than once ...others have commented (can't believe) on what we can do with our quads/plows !!
Alot of the time it's not the machine (you can plow snow with almost anything...even 3-wheeled trikes)....its the opertator !!! It takes time and experence to learn how to plow with a quad !!
(Hope I don't sound to pi$$y)


----------

